# condensadores de desacoplo



## amstrad (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola a todos. Estoy investigando un poco acerca de los amplificador de audio antiguos, aunque aún estoy muy lejos de tener los conocimientos suficientes para enfrentarme a un proyecto serio.

He leído en varios sitios que las piezas que dan el caracter de sonido a los amplificador son unos elementos llamados condensadores de desacoplo. 

¿Cómo puedo identificarlos en un esquema?

Aquí os dejo una imagen con un amplificador de los más sencillos. ¿Cuales serían los condensadores de desacoplo en este caso?

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 10, 2008)

hola
Los condensadores de desacoplo, son condensadores normales y corrientes. Reciben ese nombre por el tipo de funcion que cumplen dentro de un circuito. La mision de estos es dejar pasar solamente la componente alterna, y se conectan como sistema de paso de la salida de una etapa amplificadora a la entrada de la siguiente.

En la valvula de la izquierda tienes 3 condensadores, uno encima de otro, y tienes otro que va del pin 6 al 5.


----------



## djimenez86 (Mar 2, 2011)

Un condensador de desacoplo es aquel que se usa entre la alimentación continua y masa, y es paralelo al nodo de alimentación que existiria si no pusieras condensador.
La función de este es ser cargado si hay alguna variación de tensión hacia la alimentación, y asi poder evitar subidas de tensión que se traducen en ruido


----------

